# The best body kit so far RIEGER



## Tampavw (Nov 16, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Seems like the new golf GTI-R is not coming soon(2012). The Scirocco will be here first, it’s going to be two versions of the Scirocco, one will be the R.Hope we get the interior of the Study-R. I’m glad I NEVER bought THE R. Waiting for the Scirocco on October 2009 and saving for this body kit. 

The car’s grille and body look strangely familiar to the Audi R8. (*FOR THOSE WHO ARE POOR LIKE ME.....)*








Rieger’s line of aftermarket products will go for *sale in March 2009*
















__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









I know I* suckete* with P-Chop but this is an idea. I hope someone with the real skills can make a Jazz blue p-chop, That would be my dream car. 

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view













_Modified by Tampavw at 6:56 PM 3-30-2010_


----------



## jaxmini (Apr 30, 2006)

What's going on around the passenger side exhaust. Looks a bit odd there...


----------



## wgriffiths2000 (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (jaxmini)*

Why is there a picture of the concept R interior? Like the audi esk front end http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gr8mafy (Jun 15, 2003)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i like that kit, very agressive


----------



## hisham678 (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: The best body kit so far RIEGER (Tampavw)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wgriffiths2000 (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: The best body kit so far RIEGER (hisham678)*

Any one know if its a full replacment bumper or is it a cut up your OE and Epoxy. Hope its full replacment.


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

rieger usually always pulls through, im a little disapointed with ABT's version for the scirocco, and im hoping oettinger can pull through. After thier design flop for the mk5 im a little wary


----------



## wgriffiths2000 (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (ZoomBy)*

oettinger released theres a while back its a vary clean OE look not near as agressive as the othere kits.


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (wgriffiths2000)*

That reiger kit looks very good all around... i think the ass could use some work tho... i cant say i like the little outlets on the bottom...


----------



## Karnuts (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: (Gberg888GLI)*

The Oettinger car looks MUCH better imo.


----------



## wachuko (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (wgriffiths2000)*

+1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif So far, the best looking kit, IMHO of course...


_Quote, originally posted by *wgriffiths2000* »_oettinger released theres a while back its a vary clean OE look not near as agressive as the othere kits.


----------



## Karnuts (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: (wachuko)*

There are two things that I really don't like about the new Rocco. 
The first thing is the textured rubs. They just make the car look cheap. 
The next is the mixed up front end. Use slats or honeycomb, but NOT BOTH.


----------



## sciroccokartei (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: The best body kit so far RIEGER (Tampavw)*

@ Tampavw - thanks for faking!
I love the orange one!


----------



## wachuko (Mar 24, 2004)

But I do have to say, those seats are awesome!


----------



## greenhumanjames (Dec 15, 2008)

rieger body kit.......it just money. i want it even more now.


----------



## zachrby (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: (greenhumanjames)*

by far the best kit ive seen so far for the scirocco.
just throw a set of audi leds on that bumper


----------



## CHiPz (Sep 24, 2003)

Damn that Oettinger kit looks hot, think i am going to trade the jetta in for the Scirocco..


----------



## wgriffiths2000 (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (CHiPz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CHiPz* »_Damn that Oettinger kit looks hot, think i am going to trade the jetta in for the Scirocco..

Some crapy photoshops i did.


----------



## zalil (Nov 3, 2008)

do they sell those cars here in usa?
and what kind is it???


----------



## LynchedGTI (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (zalil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zalil* »_do they sell those cars here in usa?
and what kind is it???

noobie goodness.


----------

